
Ask HN: Should there be a faster HN? - FailMore
If you are a normally internet addicted person (me), it is natural to go to HN a few times a day - almost as a reflex! For those of you that suffer from this addiction, you will notice that the contents of HN does not change that much on an hourly &#x2F; bi-hourly basis. Obviously it would be bad for productivity, but should there be a FastHN?
======
ziddoap
I... I don't follow.

I think you're saying that you want more engagement (posts, etc.) on HN. Why
are you proposing a "FastHN"? Would the name "Fast" encourage more people to
use it, more often? Why not put efforts to increasing HN engagement instead of
a spin-off which would more than likely spinter the community and decrease
engagement even more?

It really just sounds like you want more content to appear on the site. So, go
find some interesting content to post!

~~~
amirouche
... Or go create interesting content.

------
PaulHoule
Don't just read the front page; read /new/ and you get to have some influence
on what happens on the front page.

------
krapp
There already is a "faster HN" \- Reddit. Create an account and curate a list
of tech and programming subreddits.

